# Main > News >  Gallery show extended

## torstan

Terra Incognita: the gallery show of Cartographers' Guild maps in Soho, NYC has been extended to the 1st of September. The Soho Gallery for Digital Art thinks the show looks awesome (their words) and has offered the space to us to the end of August!

You can find the details of the show here:
http://fantasticmaps.wordpress.com/2...-gallery-show/

A low res preview of the map displays here:
http://fantasticmaps.wordpress.com/terra-incognita/

A gallery of all the maps available in the show can be found here:
http://fantasticmaps.wordpress.com/t...a-map-listing/

----------


## Jaxilon

So awesome!

----------


## Steel General

Great news Torstan!!

----------


## Auth

Very awesome!

----------


## Coyotemax

Rockin!!!

We win!
^5 to everyone in the show!

----------


## NeonKnight

BooYeah!!!

----------


## mmmmmpig

this is just plain awesome

----------


## Ascension

I just hope that they're not extending it to try to recoup money not yet earned _or_ that they don't have anything else scheduled.  I'll be positive and think that it's because of demand.

----------


## Clercon

Great job Torstan :-)




> I just hope that they're not extending it to try to recoup money not yet earned _or_ that they don't have anything else scheduled.  I'll be positive and think that it's because of demand.


Of course it is because of demand....everyone just loves maps!

----------


## loongtim

Sweet, my wish has been granted. I'll be there mid-August, so I guess I'll get to see the show after-all.

----------


## torstan

Great! Glad to hear it. Gallery show website has now been updated. All the maps will be back up from the 10th of August to the 1st of September.

The gallery has a selection of artists who have work up on the walls when there's no specific exhibition. The gallery decided that they liked our show (most attractive and impressive show they've had so far - their words) so much that that they bumped those artists for all of August for us. They're not doing it to recoup money or any other motive. They just really like the art. So well done to the CG - you've impressed the gallery owners of Soho, NY!

----------


## Coyotemax

Torstan: don't forget to include yourself in that.  From what I can tell, this never would have happened without your hard work.

While we should all be proud of ourselves as a group, I propose a new award icon be created and given to Torstan:  Curator  :Smile:

----------


## torstan

Seems the other CLs were listening - thanks for the shiny new badge  :Smile:

----------


## Coyotemax

Honourable Contributor works too... Well deserved!
**applause**

(err..  wow..  that was quick!)

----------


## torstan

Yep, Ravells is lightning fast today.

----------


## Ascension

Maybe their staff could look through our Finished section and pull some other stuff that they like.

----------


## mmmmmpig

> Yep, Ravells is lightning fast today.


I was thinking that we could offer more up to them.... the three I gave kind of tap me out on my show worthy stuff, but there are other maps here that could easily show

----------


## torstan

Well, get those rated up to featured maps and we'll put them in the show next summer  :Smile:

----------


## Coyotemax

"Next Summer"...

You're making it sound like this could be a regularly scheduled show...  *ponders*

----------


## Jaxilon

How cool is that - Something to work for  :Smile:

----------


## yosherl

really amazing!!

----------


## torstan

Well let's see how this one goes - but now that I've done all the work of putting together a database of artists and contracts once, it's a lot easier to do this a second time. Also, the gallery really likes the show so I can't see there being any problems there....

This does mean that it's important for people to rate maps in the Finished Maps forum. If a map is featured then it's a great way of selecting maps for a future show.

----------


## Ascension

Plus we have to get around to actually _doing_ the Features.  I haven't done any because of the big show banner and I wanted that to stay up as long as the exhibition is going.  Once September comes we should start putting them back up, I know we have at least 6 in the pipeline.

----------


## Jaxilon

Hey, do we have any idea the number of people who have gone through the show since it started? I'm just curious if we are talking a couple hundred or a million.

----------


## torstan

I'm going in today - I'll see if I can get an estimate from them.

----------


## loongtim

I just dropped by the show a few minutes ago. Fantastic job putting this all together.

I spent a lot of time looking at Mike Schley's maps - not just because they're great maps (they are), but also because they were right in front of the A/C and it is HOT in NYC today!

----------


## torstan

Glad you enjoyed it  :Smile:  Yep - it's a bit of a beast today. Just ran back to the office with ice cream. It's really hot out.

----------


## mmmmmpig

any post mortem on the show?  any special stats or interesting facts etc...?

----------

